# DASH 2 lam arm testing



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I have added some videos to the Video Library in regards to testing the DASH 2 LAM arm

http://ho-tips.net/showthread.php?tid=2033


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Slotking,
How are u getting the rpm reading? Are u painting one of the three arm poles white?

Also what mags and brushes are u using? I have the same tach so i was interested in trying to replicate the results, although i do not have a dash two lam arm to try this on. I do have some real fast t jets tho.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

25tooth inline gear on top of the arm.
with a little piece of silver tape


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I will adding a couple more videos later today.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

slotking said:


> I need a favor
> 
> Can someone post the link below on HOWl?
> 
> ...


HOWL is still around?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yes

will send you the info if you interested


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

slotking said:


> yes
> 
> will send you the info if you interested


not even curious...


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I added some more videos

same link as above


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I did some videos today with some drag strip timing comparisons.

I hope to get them loaded in the morning


----------



## race301 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Dash*

they are fast


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

lenny said:


> HOWL is still around?


Yes Dan, Howl is still around. About 1,000 members strong.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

The 2 LAM arm is working great so far.
I have more speed out of every car I put it in.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> About 1,000 members strong


but very few posts.
I used to get a ton of emails everyday, now it is just a few per day if any.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

My opinion on the DASH 2 LAM arm.
1>The test arm ohms out at 16+ ohms for me and from other reports.
2>The arm is slightly different looking than the Aurora arm, but it works just the same as the Aurora arm, so there is no reason not to use it.
3>The arm provides both good torque and top end.
4>The arm I used did not need a LOT of balancing.
Bottom line is that I am very happy with this arm. From everything I have tested, it is a win for DASH but more importantly it is a win for T-Jet racers and T-jet tinkerers. The only CON I see are those sitting on good Aurora arm may fight allowing a more even playing field for all racers.

So 2 steps I believe would be good for T-Jet’ers is not not only allow the DASH 2 LAM arm, but allow the DASH chassis in.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks slotking!! I agree that for the good of the hobby (more sales means the sustainability of the T Dash in the long run) _and_ to level the playing field _and_ make the hardcore racing affordable to more contestants, the Dash chassis should be the new standard. If someone chooses to run a genny Aurora, that's fine and their decision, but make an alternative chassis that's available to everyone open to competition. This will take the money aspect out of the equation, since the Aurora chassis are getting harder to afford.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I added some road course videos last night.

I plan on testing the 3lam arm in the same gear plate soon


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I was also hoping some of my posts on HOWL would have been approve by now, but the ones about the dash info have not been released yet. not sure why.

the non DASH post was that was after my 1st DASH post was released.
interesting to say the lest.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

slotking said:


> I was also hoping some of my posts on HOWL would have been approve by now, but the ones about the dash info have not been released yet. not sure why.
> 
> the non DASH post was that was after my 1st DASH post was released.
> interesting to say the lest.


because HOWL is very anti-Dash...


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I do not think it is so much HOWL as it is 1 of the moderators.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

lenny said:


> because HOWL is very anti-Dash...


Havent I seen your picture in the Ferndale Post Office?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I added new vids to my video library showing that the dash 2LAM arm torque off the line is as good as an aurora arm


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

I was fortunate to be included in the test of new Dash 2-lam armature. I concur with Mike's findings and conclusions.


----------

